# Fruit/Sun Beetles.



## dan2110 (May 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, just wondering has anyone ever tried breeding Fruit beetles, I bought a tub the other day, and at £3.99 a pop seemed rather pricey. So I stuck them in a RUB with some fertiliser/pesticide free top soil, buried some peices of rotting wood covered it in leaves and left them. Been 3 weeks now, and not seen a single beetle. Dont want to dig around and disturb the whole thing but does anyone know a time frame for these guys???? Or has anyone tried before and had luck creating their own source of these grubs.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I did think about doing it, but in the end never bothered. If I get large frogs again I will probably will try it.

3 weeks is not long, I think it takes several months for you to get adults (depends how old the grubs were). What are your temps like?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Where did you get yours from... Try google for ideas on the life cycle.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## dan2110 (May 18, 2014)

well ive not been to particular about temp, just put them on top of my beardies viv so the heat will just radiate upwards, ive kept them nice and hydrated with a daily spray, ill give them more time and see what happens


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I found them quite easy to culture but the morphing time like most beetles is quite long.

The trick I found is to have a deep floor covering, a stable temp and humidity and put in a branch for the young adults to climb up as they emerge

you will see the grubs start to roll about in the soil and turn into a ball. This then goes into the earth. They stay like this for a couple of months I found and then hatch. They feed and mate quite quickly and then die off quite quickly

I gave my culture about 9 months to get to a harvestable level.

great fun also! They fly very well 

john


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I found them quite easy to culture but the morphing time like most beetles is quite long.
> 
> The trick I found is to have a deep floor covering, a stable temp and humidity and put in a branch for the young adults to climb up as they emerge
> 
> ...


these easy to keep in a rub setup then??, been tempted to breed these myself for a couple yrs now.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello yes these are easy to keep. As livefood they would have been L3 so not too long to get your adults,(about 6-10 weeks) heres one of my care sheets Flower beetle care sheet
Good luck breeding them:2thumb:


----------

